
Dear Tech Workers, U.S. Service Members Need Your Help - hogu
https://www.nytimes.com/2019/08/28/opinion/military-war-tech-us.html
======
morkfromork
[https://obamawhitehouse.archives.gov/blog/2011/10/21/preside...](https://obamawhitehouse.archives.gov/blog/2011/10/21/president-
obama-has-ended-war-iraq)

